# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software) شروحات :  كيفية عمل سوفت وير هواوي عن طريق الكمبيوتر

## mohamed73

في بعض الاحيان جوال هواوي قد يوجد به مشكلات مثل التعليق و الشاشة  السوداء و عدم قرتك على تشغيل التطبيقات بالاضافة الى مختلف المشكلات التي  قد تظهر نتيجة الاستخدام المطول لاكثر من عامين و هذا الامر قد يكون معتاد  في الهواتف التي تعمل بنظام تشغيل الاندرويد خاصة في الفئة السعرية الرخيصة  .    
في  هذه الحالة فان مالك الجوال يرغب في عمل سوفت وير للجوال هواوي و لكنه غير  قادر على القيام بتفنيذ خطوات السوفت وير من داخل الجوال و لذلك فانه يلجأ  الى عمل سوفت وير هواوي عن طريقة الكمبيوتر . *طريقة عمل سوفت وير هواوي عن طريق الكمبيوتر*لكي  تتمكن من انجاح تنزيل سوفت وير هواوي عن طريق الكمبيوتر يفضل اولا ان تقوم  بعمل نسخ احتياطي للملفات الهامة على الهاتف و ذلك حتى لا تفقدها في حالة  حدوث فشل في عملية التحميل و التنصيب ، ثم بعد ذلك نقوم بالذهاب الى  الحاسوب من اجل تحميل سوفت وير هواوي عليه و نقوم بتحميل احد البرامج  المتخصصة في عملية التنصيب و سنوضح ذلك من خلال الخطوات التالية . *خطوات تنزيل سوف وير هواوي عن طريق الكمبيوتر*الخطوات  التالية تتضمن قيامك بتحميل السوفت وير هواوي من خلال الموقع الرسمي على  الحسوب ثم بعد ذلك نتبع باقي الخطوات التي تتضم رفع السوفت وير على الجوال :
– قم بفتح اي متصفح متوفر لديك على الكمبيوتر ثم بعد ذلك الرابط التالي : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] .
 – ستجد في الصفحة الرئيسية محرك البحث و خلاله تقوم بكتابة اسم الجوال او  الكود الخاص به ثم بعد ذلك تجد النسخ السوفت وير الخاص برقم الجوال الخاص  بك .
 – قم بالضغط على زر التحميل بجانبه و عليك الانتظار الى ان يتم تحميل نسخة السوفت وير بالكامل على الجهاز . *خطوات تنزيل تعريفات هواوي*اما  الان عليك ان تقوم بتحميل تعريفات هواوي لكي تتمكن من اضافتها على الجهاز ،  و يمكنك القيام بهذه الخطوة و البحث على التعريبات على الويب في اي موقع  الكتروني و سنوضح لك كيفية القيام بذلك من احد المواقع الالكترونية المخصصة  لذلك :
– قم بالذهاب الى الرابط التالي من خلال المتصفح : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] .
 – داخل هذه الصفحة يمكنك النزول الى الاسفل و تقوم بالضغط على زر تحميل التعريفات .
 – الان عليك الانتظار الى ان يتم التحميل بشكل كامل على الجهاز . *تنزيل برنامج رفع سوفت وير هواوي*هناك  ايضا العديد من البرامج التي يمكن ان تقوم باستخدامها من اجل ان تقوم برفع  السوفت الوير الذي تم تحميله على الجهاز ، سنوضح لك افضل برنامج من اجل  رفع السوفت وير .
– قم بالذهاب الى الرابط التالي : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] .
 – الان قم بالذهاب الى الروابط في اسفل الصفحة و ذلك من اجل البحث عن روابط التحميل .
 – عليك الانتظار حتى يتم تحميل البرنامج على الكمبيوتر .  *كيفية عمل سوفت وير هواوي عن طريق الكمبيوتر*بعد  ان قمنا بتحميل جميع الادوات المطلوبة ملفات تعريف هواوي و سوفت وير هواوي  و برنامج رفع سوتف وير هواوي يمكنك الان اتباع الخطوات التالية من اجل  تنفيذ المطلوب : 
– قم اولا بفك الضغط على جميع الملفات المتوفرة لديك سواء كانت التعريفات او السوفت وير و البرنامج كذلك في ثلاث ملفات مستقلة .
 – قم بالذهاب بعد ذلك الى البرنامج و تشغيله و قتم باختيار ملف التعريفات و ملف سوفت وير هواوي لرفعه على البرنامج .
 – الان قم بتوصيل الكابل USB من الحاسوب الى الجوال ،و عليك ان تقوم باعادة تشغيل الجوال .
 – قم بالضغط على زر ” Download ” في البرنامج لكي يتم تحميله على الجوال .

----------


## mohamedmj

شكرا للجميع اللدين ساهموا في توصيل الفكرة

----------

